# IUI or IVF after Clomid.....?? and scan question



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

I've finished my 9 cycles of clomid....all BFN and have an appointment booked at CARE Manchester on 21st Feb. I'm pretty sure I've been ovulating on the Clomid but confident I was before I started taking it  because I have a very regular cycle, ovulation pains, clear temperature shift every month and positive OPKs every month.

My DH's test have been normal so we seem to have unexplained fertility. We have pretty much made our minds up to go straight for IVF rather than IUI but I would be really interested to hear what other people in a  similar situation have decided to do and why?

I'm just not convinced that the chance of conception with IUI justifies the expense but am I ill informed? I'm sure the con will recommend what he thinks best but would really like to get some feedback from other people in the same situation.

Also I am booked for a vaginal scan a couple of hours before our consultation on 21st Feb but suspect that it is now going to fall on day 1 or 2 of my cycle, therefore during AF! Will I need to re-arrange to have the scan done an earlier day?


Looking forward to your feedback

Sam


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi

My last cons date fell on CD2 and I had to go back for my scan at a later date hun.

We have decided to try IUI before even thinking about IVF as I believe I may have a mucus problem so IUI would solve that hopefully.

Janie (one of the clomid oldies) got a BFP on her 1st IUI in December so it can work and is not as scarey as IVF


----------



## Dots (Sep 25, 2006)

Hello Samper
Your scenario sounds excactly like mine - though I have four years older - would you mind updating this thread with details on how the consultation went.

My cons has said we could keep ttc naturally and it should happen BUT because of my age we're waiting for NHS IVF - I'm a little nervous abot a) pumping myself full of hormones b) the possibility it may not work.... IVF has always felt like "well, if it doesn't happen there is always IVF" but as it becomes more likely it is dawning on me success is not a certainty.

Good Luck! (by the way  - maybe call the scan department and ask whether you should go in a day or so earlier?)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya Sam 

I havent had a chance to get over to the CARE thread on the IVF board yet this morning!

The only reason I'm saying we will be having IVF is because my gynae said he was listing me for NHS IVF, IUI was never mentioned. Like you I will discuss at my CARE appointment with the consultant to see what he advises.  I'm not unexplained like you though, I have endo and do not ovulate unmedicated.  We have resigned ourselves to the fact it will be IVF but only time will tell.  My appointment as you know should be about April so later than you.

I'd give them a ring about your scan hun, just see what they say


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi hon,

I am sorry to hear that Clomid has not been working for you towards getting that BFP  . I have just had the same problem.

I had my con app on the 21st Jan and was advised that I am to take 2 more rounds of clomid but after that it will be IUI or IVF. Also for either we have to go privately.

My con advised me that when your trying for a baby naturally o clomid your chances are 1 in 3000 to have a bfp, when you have IUI your chances go down to 1 in 8 and for IVF 1 in 3

I know someone who has had IUI and got pg on there 2nd try, also there are a lot of ladies on the IUI boards who have got pg on there 1st go at it.     

IUI is a lot cheaper and myself and DH have decided that its worth a shot, were going to try IUI 3 times and if nothing go into IVF, I have also decided that I only want to have another round of clomid and then start treatment.  

My advise to you if your unsure have a read on the IUI/IVF boards to see what others say.

Good luck with what ever you do.
Emma xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks for everyones feedback.

Seems that there is quite a lot of support for IUI and it is probably more effective than I thought, I was really interested in the 'when your trying for a baby naturally o clomid your chances are 1 in 3000 to have a bfp, when you have IUI your chances go down to 1 in 8 and for IVF 1 in 3' stats.

Its quite strange because we were put on the NHS waiting list in July 05 and discussed IVF at a initial appointmner that we had at St Mary's and we both agreed that IVF was NOT for us. Now we'll try anything!! We have been trying for such a long time...

I am so glad I have finished with the clomid- I think I've suffered every side effect going! 

thanks everyone

Sam


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Thank you for sharing  - can't help with the scan question but
I think we will be facing the same decision in two months - I kept telling people we won't be doing IVF but recognise that I think you make the decision that is right for you at the time with IF and you never know how you will feel at the time of making the next decision. It sounds like you have done a great job of taking each stage as it comes - good luck and I think clomid is a good warm up for the next stages with all those potential side effects to come. 
Sending lots of good vibes for the time to come.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

I was really shocked when my con advised me of those facts about getting pg. If you guys want to chat please feel free to pm me anytime!  

Good luck with what ever you decide to go with but personally I would not rule out IUI.

Emma xx


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

Those pg stats are hard hitting - you do wonder why if you have unexplained you are given clomid with such shocking odds - but I needed the warm up into the world of fertility treatment so all those blood tests and scans let me know what I would be in for if I go onto IUI or IVF. 
A friend of mine with likely unexplained IF is being given IUI and skipping the clomid world - it varys so much around the country.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi Ruth.

I know what you mean, it is hard hitting and sometimes I wish they would have told me that in the 1st place, but still clomid does work for a lot of ladies, thats the most annoying thing about all the tx around you just never know what will work for you.

I am really looking forward to starting IUI, I am really confident that it will work, but I do think that you need to try this 2 or 3 times.

anyway I am pleased that my cons stats were helpful to you.  

take care
Emma xx


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Just spoken to the clinic about them doing the scan if I have AF and they said that it won't be a problem they regulary do scans whilst people are on so I don't need to change the date.


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

thats good news - at least it avoids another month of waiting. Did you see the Robert Winston programmes where the women had their eggs checked for abnormalities prior to implantation - my DH and I were discussing this on the way home as it feels likes that would give you more clarity about whether IVF would work and therefore more tempting to try........Anyway I am trying to stay focused on here and now ! Thanks for letting us know your progress Best wishes Ruth


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi - I have only just noticed this thread.

I took Clomid for just 3 months and my cons didn't want me to continue with it because of the s/e and I only ovulated on one of the cycles anyway.

We are also at CARE Manchester and we were initially advised to have IVF by a previous clinic.  We also feel into the unexplained category although I do have PCOS and my hubby has had some motility and morphology issues in the past but this improved with vitamins an a change of diet.  

We went to CARE thinking that we would probably have to have IVF based on the previous clinics advice but after discussing the different options with the new cons we decided to give IUI a go.  I wanted to try the least invasive stuff first and the treatment wasn't too expensive either.  It cost 600.00 at CARE and 230 for the drugs - we had Menopur injections, Progeny (which we didn't need in the end as I had a natural surge) and cyclogest.  We were given an 8-15% chance of success and we agreed we would try 3 cycles before moving onto IVF.

Also I had all the usual horrid s/e's whilst on Clomid and found that the drugs used for my IUI were fine, the only thing I had was a bit of bloating.  The inhections are a bit scary at first but one the first one is out of the way iuts fine and they honestly dont hurt.

As you can see from my ticker we were extremely lucky and got a BFP on our first go.

Its definitely a personal choice about trying IUI or going straight to IVF - you just have to go with what you feel is best for you and your particular circumstances.

As for the scan - my first apt at CARE also fell on cd2 and I was given the choice of going ahead with the scan or changing the date, personally I didn't fancy whilst I had AF so changed the date for a week later.

Wishing you lots of luck for whatever you decide.  I honestly cant fault CARE we had a wonderful experience there, all the staff are fantastic and I think the best thing for us that you get given results from SA's and bloods very quickly and hardly ever have to wait.

Good luck to everyone else too.    

Jane xxx


----------



## SarahPooh (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Sam, sorry to butt in on your thread but I just saw those statistics from Emma: 

"My con advised me that when your trying for a baby naturally o clomid your chances are 1 in 3000 to have a bfp, when you have IUI your chances go down to 1 in 8 and for IVF 1 in 3"

Is that figure of 1 in 3000 right?  I am really shocked, they told me we had a 25% chance of conceiving over the whole 4 months!

Sarah


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I think the stat game is seems to vary - we were told that we had only a 5% chance to get pregnant naturally after 2 years of trying and Clomid would double this - so about 10% but also that as clomid is used for people with specific problems which get resolved by clomid therefore that stat was not totally applicable as we had IF. So its better than nothing but not going to increase your odds massively. whilst writing this not sure why we didn't just ask to skip to IUI but I guess when your new to this you just take what your offered !   We are going to book an earlier appointment and not wait to finish our six months to make sure things keep moving forward. 
As I am not having many side effects to clomid there is still part of me that just wants to carry on with it !


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Jane

Congrats on your BFP, how fantastic to hear of a BFP after 1st IUI especially as you were at CARE Mcr.

Did the con recommend a medicated cycle because you don't ov naturally, or do they always recommend this?

I'm really glad I placed this post I feel a lot more positive about giving IUI a chance before moving on to IVF. They may find something previously undetected after our consultation which may rule out IUI, but if we remain unexplained then it seems like the next step fo us.

I wish I had known the clomid stats earlier and I would have given up on them as I ov naturally anyway. This is my first clomid-free cycle for 9  months and I am still having s/e- including head aches, bloating and hot flushes hopefully these won't last much longer. Unfortunately our con at Macclesfield hospital was dreadful, he discharged me after putting me on the clomid and our local GP wouldn't offer any support because he hadn't perscribed them so I was on my own! 

I'm looking foward to getting some proper treatment and consultation.


Sam


----------



## Ruth1 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am sorry to hear you got such a poor level of care - I am amazed as I read over this website how the level of care provided varies - I got feed up with all the monitoring I had in the first month of taking clomid - although I now miss not seeing my follies grow ! 
I hope you get lots of attention and support from Care In Manchester - I am keeping my fingers crossed about the old S/E over the next three months. In the middle of the 2WW which is proving harder this month than last - blaming the lack of festive seasonal cheer and dull January. Started reading the IUI threads in order to help make the decision about whether to move on or ask for IVF - hoping the answer the will become clear as time passes still got three months in which to decide.


----------



## samper (Aug 16, 2006)

Good Luck with the 2ww, its a horrible time, sensitive to every twinge just incase it means something positive!

Hopefully the clomid will work for you and you won't need to worry about next steps for tx.


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

H Samper I had medicated IUI as I don't ovulate without drugs

Good luck everyone


----------

